# TGW Colfax, Louisiana



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Whos goin to colfax for tgw this year its only 2 weeks away


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Me can't wait never been but I'm gone


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*this guy goin with u lol cant wait doin oil cooler tonight if not tomorrow and ordering the parts friday*


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Still scratchin my head on this one


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Better get that thing fixed 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

I will be there.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jess u got 2 weeks lol. We will be there. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Ill come if i have a brute to ride :bigeyes:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lmao that's between u and mike haha


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

If the wife is off I'll probably go. If the weather is nice I may take the RZR and bring the tent. Otherwise I'll just throw the Brute in the back of the truck and make my old lady drive my drunk butt home. I know last year it was muddy and the line to get in SUCKED!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Line will always suck u have to leave eairly eairly 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

It took me over 2 hours sitting in line to get in last year. I came in from the South. There was no line form the North so I'm going to try that way instead if I go.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Last year we went early Thursday morning and drove straight to the gate noprobs no waitin!!!!!

Idk Jess I sure don't want the brute to look like that Kodiak did after nats lol holla at me when you get a chance 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

That place isnt big enough to keep me occupied for 4 days! lol


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

:friday:the amount of adult beverages and cookin we do keeps us plenty occupied


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

brutelaws29.5 said:


> :friday:the amount of adult beverages and cookin we do keeps us plenty occupied


Great friends, good food, and ALOT of budlight we gunna b good


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## gwinb (Mar 12, 2013)

We're planning to go Friday afternoon after the ol lady gets off work. 

Never been to TGW before, but have been to Colfax for a buddies bachelor party. Hopefully it'll be a better experience this time b/c i wasn't impressed the last...


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

gwinb said:


> We're planning to go Friday afternoon after the ol lady gets off work.
> 
> Never been to TGW before, but have been to Colfax for a buddies bachelor party. Hopefully it'll be a better experience this time b/c i wasn't impressed the last...


I've never been but from what I was told ull b amazed what goes down for tgw. They say its bad ***. Can't wait 2 more weeks


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I heard the park was very dry last week but a big storm just blew through. I got over 3 1/4" of rain at my house and the people north of me said they got over 4". Maybe it wont be too dry.

Its more of a party/spectator event. Last year I got there kinda late Saturday. Around 2pm if I had to guess. I think I missed most of the action. Most of the trucks seemed to be sitting around not doing much. Every now and then one or 2 would go through a pit and then park again. I left around dark because I was a moron and didnt bring anything warm. 

It was WET and very muddy last year. People were getting stuck on the main road. My trailer was sliding all over doing its own thing. The RZR was muddy before I even unloaded lol I have Bighorns on the 900 now so if its that wet again I'll probably leave it at home.


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

I live 15 mins from colfax and have yet to make it to tgw because of work or something like that. My buddies go all the time and it is definitly a hang around and drink beer and watch kinda thing. They say it is packed. Im hoping it rains one more time right before so it will knock the dust down. Just incase it doesnt I will have my glasses and bandana ready...


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hope to see some MIMB family there!!!


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Hope to see some MIMB family there!!!
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


U know I'm gone be there lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*Should have Commander ready for this ride. I'll be home also, so might see u there. *


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

mudking1199 said:


> U know I'm gone be there lol


O yea! Call me when y'all get there we will meet up bro!!!!


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Colfax is in 5 days. Trucks come wild guys. Who will be there. RACK DEEP BOYZ would love to meet new people. Come by and say yellow to us when u see us!!! Hope to see y'all there!!!!!


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm hopping to be there Friday if I get there rzr back


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

we should be there thursday if mike can get on the brid to get back into home


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> we should be there thursday if mike can get on the brid to get back into home


Ok I give u a call Friday when we get there and meet up wilt y'all


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

mudking1199 said:


> Ok I give u a call Friday when we get there and meet up wilt y'all


sounds good with me bro! c u there


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks like we gone to have a good wet weekend


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aw yea I got phone call of trucks getting stuck entering the park. Gunna have some fun


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Only missing miles rancher! Rollin out tomorrow!!!


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Well it looks like I'm not going to make it. Wife is working. I may change my mind but I need to be saving my money for next weekend's NRA convention anyway.


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Aw yea I got phone call of trucks getting stuck entering the park. Gunna have some fun
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


That's not good hope I can get in with out getting stuck lol and I don't want to get the new truck muddy


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

New truck? Whatcha got? When y'all wading up. We rolling out tomorrow. It should b Dry enough


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> New truck? Whatcha got? When y'all wading up. We rolling out tomorrow. It should b Dry enough
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


New to me any way lol 2010 gmc z71 we gone to get there Friday I'm hopping about 11 save us a spot out there


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Awsome bro what ya did with ya jeep? Ima try idk how many people out there right now 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

I trade it for the truck we may come up there tonight


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm here!!!!! Got some sick vids for y'all!!!!!






View attachment 14128
View attachment 14129



Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> I'm here!!!!! Got some sick vids for y'all!!!!!
> View attachment 14127
> View attachment 14128
> View attachment 14129
> ...


There to clean lol we gone to be rolling out at 530 so we should be up there about 8 830


----------



## gwinb (Mar 12, 2013)

Keep the pics & vids coming!!! 

We're leaving out tomorrow morning around 8. I'm stuck at work all night dreaming about it until then lol.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Holler g
Fellas we just gettin back to camper 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a bumch of pics and vids. Ill get some uploaded later this afternoon or tomorrow when i have time.


----------



## Dkh100 (May 20, 2014)

I went , on a sunday  no line to get in but everyone was kind of leaving big line to get out ! I enjoyed it even tho many people were not there the park was open they had some people there just enough to pull u out the mud, but I deff took off Saturday for when they return in September **** work ! I'm going mudding


----------

